
Announcing Ember's first LTS release - steveklabnik
http://emberjs.com/blog/2016/02/25/announcing-embers-first-lts.html
======
orf
Why doesn't EmberJS get more love on HN? I started at a new company last
summer. From knowing 0 JS knowledge and starting with Ember we've built a
large, awesome single page application with tonnes of bells and whistles. The
details are boring but the results are impressive.

It was a bit choppy at first but Ember is really really awesome, everything is
included and it all _just works_. You have components, ember-data for server-
side stuff, routing, templating all included.

